# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  EEUU y México amenazan con desatar el primer gran conflicto occidental por el agua

## Jonasino

> EL PAÍS AZTECA INCUMPLE UN TRASVASE DESDE 2010





> México lleva cuatro años sin entregar una gota de agua y no piensa entregar un solo litro hasta que no llueva. Mientras, el sur de Texas está inmerso en una grave sequía que tiene un 90% de posibilidades de ir a peor en la próxima década





> La buena noticia es que el mundo todavía está lejos de presenciar una guerra por el agua. La mala es casi todo lo demás. Las persistentes sequías y el estrés hídrico provocado por la creciente demanda industrial en los países en desarrollo están convirtiendo los acuíferos en causa de querellas y tensión constante. Por ahora, la mayoría de agravios se dirimen entre comunidades, provincias o regiones dentro de un mismo país, pero cada vez son más las disputas que saltan fronteras e involucran a dos o más estados. Según la ONU, hay más de 300 puntos calientes a lo ancho del planeta. Uno de los últimos en sumarse a la lista involucra nada menos que a Estados Unidos y México, en lo que amenaza en convertirse en el primer gran conflicto occidental por el control de las reservas de agua dulce.
> 
> En 1945, los Gobiernos de Estados Unidos y México firmaron un tratado de utilización de agua con objeto de poner fin a la disputa sobre el caudal de los ríos Colorado y Bravo, que combinados establecen frontera a lo largo de 2.054 kilómetros. Hoy, Washington se encuentra con que su vecino lleva cuatro años sin entregar ni una sola gota de agua, acumulando una deuda superior a lo que consumen durante un año el millón y medio de habitantes del valle del Río Grande, en Texas, principal beneficiario de esa transferencia.
> 
> Lo grave del asunto es que México reconoce abiertamente que no piensa entregar un solo litro hasta que no llueva, mientras el sur del estado de Texas está inmerso en una severa sequía que, según la Sociedad Meteorológica Americana, tiene un 90% de posibilidades de ir a peor en la próxima década. Es más: en toda la mitad suroeste del país, lugar de tránsito del río Colorado y de donde procede el agua que EEUU entrega a México, los arroyos y lagos están hoy casi secos, en una estampa devastadora que alarma a la primera potencia mundial.
> 
> México está asignando el 100% de sus recursos hídricos para consumo interno, ni un solo litro se destina a cumplir el tratado. Así que llevan (años) rompiendo el pacto de manera sistemática, esperando a que sean las lluvias las que entreguen el agua por accidente y no por deseo, denuncia a este diario Carlos Rubinstein, director del Consejo de Desarrollo del Agua de Texas. No es bueno para ningún país incumplir los tratados, eso afecta a la relación bilateral y perjudica el comercio y el crecimiento futuro. Sencillamente no es concebible. Por desgracia, el asunto del agua ya creó fuertes tensiones en los 90, hasta que al final México entregó todo el agua que debía, prosigue Rubinstein. Sin embargo, parece que esta vez el país azteca está jugando sus cartas con mayor descaro, bajo el argumento de que no está lloviendo tampoco en territorio mexicano y, por lo tanto, tampoco ellos tienen agua.
> 
> Pérdidas de 400 millones anuales sólo en agricultura
> ...


Fuente: El Confidencial

----------

